# Shy dog, what to do?



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm having problem with Liam, he is so shy and very agitated around people. So, i decided to take him to a beginners obedience class again, he had this class when he was 4 months old and he knows the commands. But I just want him to be around different people and dogs. The problem is, he is so scared that he will just hide behind my legs. Will not do any commands aside from sit  If he knows that people are watching him he will refuse to move. The trainer told me to bring his favorite food/treats for the class but he still won't take it even from me. He is just so worried and distracted. The class will be for 5 weeks, 1 1/2 hr each session. We already did 2 sessions, but he just stayed in his corner and will start to shake . It is just a small class with maximum of 6 dogs. How can I help him not to be afraid? He does not have to be super friendly with people, just enough for him to enjoy going out and not be scared. Is the class to much for him? He is much better with the walks, he is not pulling anymore thanks to the trainer's advise. I just like to add that when we are at home he will do the commands,will take the treats and acts his usually jolly self. Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there. I'm a first time pet owner. I've also been told I have a "shy" dog. His shyness really isn't a problem for me or for him, mostly for strangers who want to loom over him and pet him on his head because he's just so cute. 

I work with a trainer about an hour a week. I'm also scheduling group classes for him, and we'll see how that goes. They are "levels" classes that go through to getting the Canine Good Citizen certificate. 

There is also a class for confidence building for shy dogs. I read the description of the class, and some dogs are described as "shy" when they are really "fear aggressive" toward other people and dogs. They bark, bite, lunge, etc. My little guy just bounces away like a bunny from any stranger who tries to pet him. And he doesn't really enjoy dog parks or getting "humped" by other dogs. I don't think I want him in a confidence class with dogs who are shy/fear aggressive. 

Agility training might be a confidence booster for your dog. 

Good luck!! Don't give up on him. And really think of how serious an issue it is for you, if your dog is "shy" around other dogs and strangers. 

Some people think shyness in a dog is the worst possible temperament, and for others, not so much.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When I had shy dogs in my class I would let the owner & dog sit and work a little ways away from the group, so the shy dog was not overwhelmed by the presence of his classmates. The goal was to set the dog apart just far enough that he was comfortable enough to interact with his owner and do the exercises without freaking out over the other dogs. I always encouraged the owners to bring their dogs back to the class setting, whether another class was in session or not, and work with their dog at a distance that was comfortable for the dog. By the end of class (8-weeks), our shy student was usually okay with sitting with the class, or at least on the fringe.

It's like desensitizing yourself to something you fear. You wouldn't want someone dumping a jar of spiders in your lap if you have arachnophobia, right? You might want to just see the jar of spiders from a distance before you work up the nerve to get near and, eventually, handle one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, this doesn't sound like it's going in the right direction. If he's sitting there shaking, he's over threshold. He's obviously not comfortable with what's going on. I would look at private sessions where the trainer can dedicate her whole time and attention on your dog. This probably is not going to happen in a classroom. Don't worry about the commands for now , you have to work on socialization. You may have missed his primary socialization period ie. 8 to 12 weeks. Sixteen weeks is the outside limit, that's why puppy classes should be during these early weeks. This can be worked on ,but it is a bit more work. ,and unfortunately , some dogs are never totally comfortable around people and dogs if they miss out on this early socialization period.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks! dave we did 1 private lesson and the trainer said he needs to be in a group class to be around different people and dogs mainly because during the private session he did not freezed, was not shaking but was barking ang growling at the trainer. He settled after a while but still was very agitated. But in the group class, he will just sit and start shaking that is why I just thought that the group class might be too much for him to handle. 
Pepper's mom, yes we are in one corner and the people in the group were informed not to make eye contact and not to try to pet liam at this point. I just wish I can do more for him. 
Thank you again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl Misty came to me at three years old and is shy, she turned 5 in March, I would still would call her timid, but she has loads of confidence and does well in most social situations. I worked very hard to help her be the dog she is today. She need a gentle but firm hand, I took her to beginner class three times 18 weeks, she use to shake and stand behind me and at first would not eat the food. Slowly she started looking forward to the class, as she noticed no one came up to her, so she started focusing on only me. We were building trust. We then did classes toward the CGC, she passed it last year. We do some rally and we do formal Obedience. Misty is still timid but she will join the party and enjoys people, going places, and children who don't try to grab or pick her up.

I think the 1.5 hour class is a bit long, 1 hour can wipe them out. My suggestion is that when you are at class make it just you and her...in other words help her tune out the rest of the class and focus on what you want...once you get her to doing comands in class the rest will come, it seems like a slow process, but it is well worth it. At this point don't let lots of different people approach her, you need to make for sure they do not stress her. Once you and her have a very strong working bond, thats when she will start to tolerate others. Misty started going to vistors in our home well before strangers on the street. Good luck and just take your time.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Your pup is lucky to have an owner like you 

I have a shy dog, but got him at 2 years old. I've just accepted the fact that this is the way he is. He doesn't like strangers, children, has general fear issues. He barks/growls at people but is quiet when I shush him. I thought about getting a thundershirt for him. He's great in my household with my other animals, it's just new dogs and overbearing people he doesn't like. I don't have to please everyone and neither does he. I actually described his personality to my cousin and she said "Oh, so he sounds just like you." ha ha

Your puppy is still young and I think you are on the right track with him. Also, puppies go through fear stages so careful, gentle approaches should be used.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

@ the Laughing magpie, i think 1.5 hrs is to long too. He is always so tired after each class. I will try your suggestion for the next class, I will try to make him focus on me as much as I can. The trainer told me to bring his favorite toy for the next class. I just don't want to push him to much. Dave is right, I should concentrate more on the socialization part. 
I really like this forum, I always check every time I can. It just helps a lot because everyone tries to pitch in with their suggestions. And we have a lot of forum members with great experiences with dogs. Thanks again!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Dave - I have a question about puppy classes. Neither of my dogs did puppy classes because the vet said not to enroll them until they have had all their shots, which is after the 12 week mark. How do you feel about that Dave?

Gryff has been very shy with other dogs, but once he gets used to a dog, he's fine. Jinx doesn't seem to have that problem at all.


----------

